# التلوث الأشعاعى فى مجال البترول ( النورم ) . والشركه الوحيده فى مجال الشرق الاوسط



## علاء عادل (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .
اولا اهنئ نفسى واياكم بهذا الموقع الجميل والمفيد . واشكر جميع المشرفين على جهدهم فى اظاهر المنتدى بصورة جميله واشكر ايضا جميع الزوار . 
انا مهندس امن صناعى باحدى شركات خدمات البتروليه وهى الوحيده اللى فى مصر والشرق الوسط التى تتعامل فى مجال تنظيف معدات البترول من التلوث الاشعاعى ( النورم - norm ) لذا فاتمنى من اى مهندس لو يعرف شركات تانيه تتعامل فى هذا المجال يخبرنى او يرسل لى اسمها . ولو اى شخص يريد تفاصيل عن التلوث الاشعاعى ممكن يراسلنى وانا اشرح له شى عن التلوث وطبيعه العمل وطبيعه المعدات الحديثه المستخدمه. وشكرا ليكم


----------



## mrefat89 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

thank u for u efforts


----------



## civil.eng. (4 يوليو 2014)

انا اعمل في مجال البترول واحتاج معلومات عن النورم والاشعاع رجاءا هل يمكنك مستاعدتي


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (25 أكتوبر 2014)

راسلني علي email: [email protected]
و انا هبعتلك الحاجه على الميل


----------

